# Happy Birthday Bone Dancer!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Bill. I hope Frank got you something nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, BD!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you my friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you. 
Frank didn't get me anything. He feels his being here is enough of a gift.

I was watching Thunderdome last nite and heard my two favorite words of wisdom.
"No matter where you go, there you are"
"Plan!, there aint no plan"


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy, happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Bone Dancer!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! 

I love the "No matter where you go" quote.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bone Dancer, the Bionic Man!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks
and by the way, "resistance if futile"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday BD!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey BD...hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY......!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya BD!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Bill! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope your Birthday was a great one.


----------

